# My 150db System



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

Hey Guys, I'm mainly a SQ guy but wanted to try and build a SPL, so here it is... 

I wanted to build a 150db daily system that could hit a 150db on the Term Lab. I also wanted to build a non-wall / Below the window line box.

*2001 GMC YUKON DENALI*

SYSTEM INFORMATION
Head Unit: Alpine IVA-D100
Processor: Alpine PXA-H701/RUX-C701
CD Changer: Alpine CHA-S634
Screens: (2) Alpine TME-M710
Mids & Highs Amp: Rockford Fosgate T15004
Sub Amps: (2) Rockford Fosgate T4000.1
Front Mids & Highs: MB Quarts QSD-216
Rear Mids & Highs: MB Quarts QSD-216
Subs: (2) 18" Fi BTL (Fully Loaded)
Electrical: Big 3 & 1/0 ga, (2) Yellow Optimas (3) Kinetik HC2400, Mechman Dual Alternator Setup (140+250)










*Alpine IVA-D100 and Alpine RUX-C701 Controller*










*Mechman dual High Output alternator setup*


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

*Box Build - If I remember correctly, it's somewhere around 12 cubic feet (after displacement) and ported to 35 hz*


----------



## d2freak (Jun 28, 2009)

looking good so far, did you pull 150 out of it? I know I've heard it's tough to hit, but 2 18's shouldn't make it too difficult, they box is holy schnikes HUGE, 12ft^3, I did a 15 recently that's 4ft^3 @33hz I thought that was big!
I really love the way you did the ports.... this is just a suggestion, I know your box is already built but if you build the ports side by side, I hear you can pull 7-10 extra db's off that, might keep that in mind if you have trouble, but with your box build I don't really see any other way you could do that, so it looks really nice!


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

After this months Term Lab comp, if I hit a 150db, It's coming out and I'm starting my SQ system.

*Center Channel Install*









*Still have to finish up the trim plate.*


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

*FINALLY GOT EVERYTHING IN*


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

d2freak said:


> looking good so far, did you pull 150 out of it? I know I've heard it's tough to hit, but 2 18's shouldn't make it too difficult, they box is holy schnikes HUGE, 12ft^3, I did a 15 recently that's 4ft^3 @33hz I thought that was big!
> I really love the way you did the ports.... this is just a suggestion, I know your box is already built but if you build the ports side by side, I hear you can pull 7-10 extra db's off that, might keep that in mind if you have trouble, but with your box build I don't really see any other way you could do that, so it looks really nice!


*Got it metered lastnight and I'm super happy!! I hit 150.3!!!*

Thanks for the suggestion and not to be a dick but whoever told you that thing about 7-10 extra dbs stuff is highly mis-informed (think about it...3 dbs or somewhere around there is almost twice as loud - so your saying by just changing port design I'll gain 2x - 3x ass much output?) I have to meet that person who told you that.

But anyway thanks for the complements! and would've loved to hear your system! 33 hz, must've been pretty low.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

nice  where was the meter placed for measuring?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

tann808 said:


> *Got it metered lastnight and I'm super happy!! I hit 150.3!!!*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion and not to be a dick but whoever told you that thing about 7-10 extra dbs stuff is highly mis-informed (think about it...3 dbs or somewhere around there is almost twice as loud* - so your saying by just changing port design* I'll gain 2x - 3x ass much output?) I have to meet that person who told you that.


I see people post where if you move the sub around in your vehicle . . . you can* corner-load it* 

None of them have ever bothered to have theirs metered  and then shown the pic of the meter , like you have !!

Very nice looking !! 150 dB


----------



## dovogod (Jan 21, 2009)

I built a box for my buddy for 2 memphis mojo 15s, right over6cf and he does a ~153 with a dd amp. I think 6000 watts he changes **** as often as his clothes. he was doin ~151-2 with a memphis 4kw.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

sweet score man! Now whats are you planning for the SQ system?


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

BigRed said:


> nice  where was the meter placed for measuring?


At the Dash metered with a Term Lab



a$$hole said:


> I see people post where if you move the sub around in your vehicle . . . you can* corner-load it*
> 
> None of them have ever bothered to have theirs metered  and then shown the pic of the meter , like you have !!
> 
> Very nice looking !! 150 dB


Thanks! I will admit that moving the box forward and backwards in the car will increase and decrease your TL score but not as to gain that much.  and I know what you mean, i always run into those comedians...LOL just take it in stride, it's all in fun. Hey if it works for your setup, great!



dovogod said:


> I built a box for my buddy for 2 memphis mojo 15s, right over6cf and he does a ~153 with a dd amp. I think 6000 watts he changes **** as often as his clothes. he was doin ~151-2 with a memphis 4kw.


That's a great score! anyone in the 150+ playing music is loud, no matter what setup they have.

My friends just set the Hawaii State record with a 149.4 with a single 10" and a 152.4 with a single 18".



Neel said:


> sweet score man! Now whats are you planning for the SQ system?


I'm planning on working on my CRX, I got some Zapco C2K amps with (4) Alumapros 12" and Rainbow Profi 3ways.

Still working on my wifes car, so it's on the back burner...

Thanks! for the props guys!
Tanner


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

on the glass? sweet?


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

BigRed said:


> on the glass? sweet?


Yup on the glass, thanks!

How's your 9515? DD's are SPL beasts!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Love my dd's  I've pulled a 149 on the glass. I know its capable of a 150, but its too expensive to find out if I blow something up 

Nice install bro.

How do you tame it for normal listeneing? bass knob or gain pot?


----------



## methmurda (Jan 28, 2008)

nice install, one day ill gun for 150db too.


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

BigRed said:


> Love my dd's  I've pulled a 149 on the glass. I know its capable of a 150, but its too expensive to find out if I blow something up
> 
> Nice install bro.
> 
> How do you tame it for normal listeneing? bass knob or gain pot?


How do you like your DD for daily music?

I have the Alpine processor and it has presets that I just use, #1 = no bass, #2 some bass,......., #6 Full Tilt Bass



methmurda said:


> nice install, one day ill gun for 150db too.


Thanks! DO IT! and please keep me updated!


----------



## JerzyBoy973 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweet setup man. Craftsmanship looks good as well!


----------



## 99JeepXJ (Jul 23, 2009)

VERY nice


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## TorkGuy (Jul 5, 2009)

If you're willing to build a burp-only enclosure, there's really almost 6dB's left in that setup. I mean, you got a large vehicule, but we've done 150dB TL in a non-walled chevy Astro with a single MC-2000D amp and a single Mmats juggernaut 15" sub.

1- If you can't fire the port rearward about 1 sub lenght away from the trunk door, you better fire your port up, and close from the door. This seem your best option since with two 18" you really need that room.

2- For a given port area, you're better with one large port than 2+small

3- Symetry and aerodynamism is your friend. Each sub must be the same distance from the port. port should be smooth, flared, aerodynamics, just like everything else inside the box.


So you see, even for a daily-loud tuning, there's plenty stuff that can be done to get louder. Feel free to contact me if you want a drawing of what come to my mind for your box


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

TorkGuy said:


> If you're willing to build a burp-only enclosure, there's really almost 6dB's left in that setup. I mean, you got a large vehicule, but we've done 150dB TL in a non-walled chevy Astro with a single MC-2000D amp and a single Mmats juggernaut 15" sub.
> 
> 1- If you can't fire the port rearward about 1 sub lenght away from the trunk door, you better fire your port up, and close from the door. This seem your best option since with two 18" you really need that room.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input! I really appreciate it.

I actually can move my box back and forth and I got the best results where it is, which is why it's built the way it is, so I can have optimal output with out moving the box.

My main goal was to hit 150 in a daily, so I didn't want to build a fart box.

Also thanks for the tips, I'll try to keep that in mind with my next build.

-tanner


----------



## TorkGuy (Jul 5, 2009)

One thing to remember is that what work for SPL work for SQ too; in the end, it's all about making your enclosure behave like the theorical model you plotted in your favorite software. If you get port compression, you'll never achieve the "reflex" in the "bass reflex" enclosure and you're likely to get more excursion and less output with similar power. 










It's a box I built for the season final of our local SPL league. In this configuration, we were reaching 148.7 dB on the TL with two ED 11Ov2's D4 and Single RF 1001BD amp. Sure, with two ten, it produce hell of a peak, but put a single 18 and lower the tuning in the same volume and you got as much dB with a smooth response


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

TorkGuy said:


> One thing to remember is that what work for SPL work for SQ too; in the end, it's all about making your enclosure behave like the theorical model you plotted in your favorite software. If you get port compression, you'll never achieve the "reflex" in the "bass reflex" enclosure and you're likely to get more excursion and less output with similar power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam TorkGuy,

That is a nice aero port, I never seen one made out of all wood! crazy, very nice design.

I actually enter for fun and don't really have time or the money to make, let alone design different boxes for these comps, purely out of love for the industry!

Maybe when I get alittle free time, I'll try to work on something, I'll definitely hit you up, our current state records are single 10" @ 149.4db and a single 18" @ 152.4db.

Keep up the good work TorkGuy! Those are some great number with the amount of power you're running.

-tanner


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

TorkGuy said:


> One thing to remember is that what work for SPL work for SQ too; in the end, it's all about making your enclosure behave like the theorical model you plotted in your favorite software. If you get port compression, you'll never achieve the "reflex" in the "bass reflex" enclosure and you're likely to get more excursion and less output with similar power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shape of the box is begging for some fiberglass to make it look like this:


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL

That is great! Atom bomb is about right!


----------



## Cleanzx3 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice job! Very inspiring.


----------



## Boxcar (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## jadon087 (May 26, 2007)

sick build and nice ass truck bro.. props


----------



## audioguru (Aug 21, 2009)

I just did a wall build in my homies sick ass blazer. It has 4k of power and we did a 159 on the TL. It bangs hard. Great job dude, I am really liking you work. Props to you.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

good build!


----------



## superduper (Aug 26, 2009)

with that much power you should of known you will acheive 150...good job


----------



## astro boy (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats awesome.


----------



## mike465 (Dec 26, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

impressive, looks neat, love the box.


----------



## jadon087 (May 26, 2007)

man your truck looks sick man. Major props!


----------



## nachin11 (Sep 3, 2009)

Impressive!!!


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys FYI, took the entire system apart and just finished my SQ system in the Denali.


----------



## Guto de Almeida (Oct 8, 2009)

MUITO MUITO BOM !!! , ai ai se no Brasil fosse assim rsrsrs !


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

very nice i did the same thing with my civic made a 153 + db daily driver that has sq out the ying yang...


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

stupid loud....this will abort babies


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Props and congrats to the OP for getting your 150 !!! that's quite a milestone considering you're an SQ guy and this was "just for the fun and challenge of it"

I'm attempting an SQ setup in my truck...but I want to build a SPL box that I could throw in just for SPL (for when I occasionally want to vibrate the seats...or compete for fun in the spl class) (i'm gonna try and build an SQ box that would just stay in there all the time... and then just be able to throw this box on the back seat for playtime)....

My challenges will be 1) being a noob ...2) I only have about 500w rms to feed to the Sub ... I'd like to build a Vented box with 1 15... and I will try to copy or replicate any and all things that will help THAt setup achieve 140db or better ... I got 133.2 out of 1 10 in my car with only 300W ... and that was by accident...I just lucked into a decent setup ...

Props again to the OP !!! 
So How is Your SQ setup ??? is it the best you've ever done ? or do you have more you want to dial in ? You are an inspiration ...keep up the great work !


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

tann808 said:


> How do you like your DD for daily music?
> 
> I have the Alpine processor and it has presets that I just use, #1 = no bass, #2 some bass


Love it. It received a 20 out of 20 scoring in the bass category at the Iasca regional event last October


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

lordbaccus said:


> translated using
> Yahoo! Babel Fish - Text Translation and Web Page Translation
> MUCH VERY GOOD! , *if in Brazil he was thus rsrsrs there there*


Maybe you can translate it again what in the world is rsrsrs there there??? :laugh:


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Did the ports facing the rear push the back hatch too hard? Moving that much air with that much power Id say you were really moving that door


----------



## JL4Life016 (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm about to finaly install my three JL Audio W3 V3 10" woofers in a 38 x 39 inch vented box. They will be running off a rockford fosgate 1,200 1d mono block amplifier in a 2008 honda civic ex coupe with two yellow top optimas. All ran with 0 gage power and grounds, is 150dB attainable with my set-up? Thats the goal at least. I also have 2 300 watt 4 channel rockford fosgate amps powering the mids and tweets in the doors


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

JL4Life016 said:


> I'm about to finaly install my three JL Audio W3 V3 10" woofers in a 38 x 39 inch vented box. They will be running off a rockford fosgate 1,200 1d mono block amplifier in a 2008 honda civic ex coupe with two yellow top optimas. All ran with 0 gage power and grounds, is 150dB attainable with my set-up? Thats the goal at least. I also have 2 300 watt 4 channel rockford fosgate amps powering the mids and tweets in the doors


1st post in a 6+ yr old thread.....j/k...:laugh:...I don't think you will be anywhere close to a 150 with v3's...high 130's..maybe 140...


----------



## JL4Life016 (Jun 19, 2016)

I will just mention this, the box is tuned for 30 hz and it hit 136.5 on the meter with only two of the v3's with stock battery and only 4 and 8 gage power wire. On a 600 watt monoblock by Alpine a year ago, I've also done a lot of bracing and sound deadening upgrades as well considering none of which was done at the time of the last meter


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JL4Life016 said:


> I will just mention this, the box is tuned for 30 hz and it hit 136.5 on the meter with only two of the v3's with stock battery and only 4 and 8 gage power wire. On a 600 watt monoblock by Alpine a year ago, I've also done a lot of bracing and sound deadening upgrades as well considering none of which was done at the time of the last meter


Your not going to hit higher than low 140s

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe a 140-142. 150 is a whole different level


----------



## JL4Life016 (Jun 19, 2016)

I will post a picture of what it hits when I am finished, do you think it would be able to get higher than 145 with much more than 1,200 at 1 ohm?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Tuned at 30hz with that gear. 


Be happy if you get a 140


----------



## undone1 (Sep 30, 2008)

JL4Life016 said:


> I will just mention this, the box is tuned for 30 hz and it hit 136.5 on the meter with only two of the v3's with stock battery and only 4 and 8 gage power wire. On a 600 watt monoblock by Alpine a year ago, I've also done a lot of bracing and sound deadening upgrades as well considering none of which was done at the time of the last meter


so..1 more sub and 600 more watts should give you the 13.5 db increase../...:laugh:


----------

